

Ask HN: What would you expect, want from a Crowdfunding API? - alonymous

Hi, HN!<p>Invested.in is going to slowly push out our Crowdfunding API and we want to know that we are spending our time working on the right stuff.  We have a lot built already, but wanted to ask anyone who is interested what they would want out of it or what they would do with it.<p>We have some beta testers already who will be doing things as simple as listing specific categories of projects on their blogs (as affiliates), and as complicated as adding crowdfunding to their sites, feeding new projects into our eco-system (and then listing those projects on their sites as well).<p>Would love your opinions and advice.<p>THANKS!<p>-Alon
======
alonymous
Whoops...forgot to add that if you're into it, you can sign up for the beta,
here: <http://invested.in/affiliation-inquiry>

